# Another Alpha



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Went and bought another one................










Not the best photo I've ever taken


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice1!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool watch Bareges









Here's mine - it's a beauty - I can heartily recommend it


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

lOOKS OKAY MATE


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A couple of mine...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice watch,they can be addictive those alpha's.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I







my subby.







Looking to get another Alpha. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Cool mate


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

yup - another member of the Alpha fan club:










and


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I wonder what would happen if you walked into Omega HQ with an Alpha on?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> I wonder what would happen if you walked into Omega HQ with an Alpha on?


Sir would most likely be `inhumed`


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

chris l said:


> A couple of mine...


How the hell did you hold the camera ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what would happen if you walked into Omega HQ with an Alpha on?
> ...


My mate decide to take a Breitling his dad had left him into a shop and took it out of the sock ,the manager screamed Fake and atmosphere changed my mate feared the worse and was sure the electronic shutters were coming and sas were on the way .My mate then said do you want to buy it from ,the replie was"Sir we sell watches from 2000 to 50,ooo pounds ,why would i want to buy that?he left with watch in sock and promptly offered me it i said i prefer my free watch i got on the running magazine thanks for asking MATE


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb though the original Omega/Rolex surely are, I`m more then happy with my Alphas


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> A couple of mine...


i like the look of the "speedy"on the leather strap....looks good. Is that a black matal on the other one?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of mine...
> ...


The leather was a temporary measure until my new bracelet tool arrived, but I may leave it...

The other has a black metal strap from the US; not expensive but a nice strap.

Mac told me the secret to photographing both wrists; use a tripod. Just don't ask how I pushed the shutter...

My first Alpha, now a well battered beater...


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Where do you boys buy your Alpha's?

Also what size are those Planet Ocean lookie likies...ie the one on the left.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Here's mine:



















Paul


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Much as the Alpha's I am sure are well made they do absolutely nothing for me, sure the styles are "following" the classic designs from certain manufacturers but I have found on most "homage/fake/copy" watches the lume is almost useless and the cyclops never actually magnify like the original (specifically Rolex), and as for the Speedy sub dial....hmm














yes they may be 100 times cheaper or whatever but to me they look 1000 times cheaper because of the flaws. I am not averse to homage watches by any means I have two such watches that follow a certain italian manucturers designs very closely and work perfectly EVEN with thier chinese movements ticking away inside....one having a GMT function that does indeed function just as the original.....its the corners that are OBVIOUSLY cut that irks me about them.....just my opinion....not that its worth much of course!









Best regards David


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

SharkBike said:


>


Could you not find the family buyer size can? That looks way too small for us in here!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

snapper seven youre pm doesnt work . i get my alphas off fleebay either do a search for alpha or not sure if i can post this but here goes collector_898 .great watches for the money and surprisingly quick despatch from hk -the strap on my po alpha was also off fleebay its an orange silicon deployment (they sent me 2 instead of one).


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah taht might be because I haven't posted enough. Seems us noobs don't get access to the full forum features until we do something like 50 posts.

What size is the dial of the po alpha and roughly how much are they?

Cheers

SS


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

44mm ,i think i paid 30 quid all in and 12 for the strap .


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah, sadly 44mm is way too big for my pipe cleaners for arms. Barely get away with 40!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

eat some spinach -did well for popeye .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well in the opinion of my watch repairer when he had my Alpha speedy in for a minor mod and a bit of regulation, the case, bracelet (which is worth the price I paid for the watch itself), dial etc were really good and the movement, while nothing special was adequate for the job









BTW amongst my six Alphas I have a couple of Rollie copies and the cyclops enlargement is on par with various Swiss & Japanese watches I own









The point is, I`m sure for most of us who like them they are just a bit of fun and are a heck of a lot better quality then one has a right to expect for the money









Can you tell what the mod is?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Much as the Alpha's I am sure are well made they do absolutely nothing for me, sure the styles are "following" the classic designs from certain manufacturers but I have found on most "homage/fake/copy" watches the lume is almost useless and the cyclops never actually magnify like the original (specifically Rolex), and as for the Speedy sub dial....hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking how I could sum up why I don't like the look of Alphas. David has just summed it up perfectly. I'm no snob by any means but I'd probably appreciate them more if they came up with a line of original designs and movements.

Seiko have a number of their '5' range that pay homage to certain famous brands but then again they have a heritage and a line of in house movements.

I've nothing against them as such but personally, rather than buy a few Alphas, I'd rather have one Seiko or Vostok Europe model.

No offence to any Alpha owners, 'tis just my humble opinion. They still look very nice.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Running_man said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Much as the Alpha's I am sure are well made they do absolutely nothing for me, sure the styles are "following" the classic designs from certain manufacturers but I have found on most "homage/fake/copy" watches the lume is almost useless and the cyclops never actually magnify like the original (specifically Rolex), and as for the Speedy sub dial....hmm
> ...


Exactly..........it is obvious they are excellent watches and well made.......and I am sure if they had their own design/look they could sell them for three or four times the price of their "homage" versions.

But I guess they are not too bothered as they presumably make enough profit to be quite happy to keep churning out their present range, just makes you wonder if they make enough froma Â£25 watch how much exactly does it cost to manufacture....









Best regards David


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

These are my latest two, with another on order.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Aha....now if thats a genuine "Tourbillion" (which I have no reason to doubt) I kinda like that, I am not familar with the design and it looks good.....is it another "clone" or a genuine Alpha own design? Whatever it looks good.....

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Aha....now if thats a genuine "Tourbillion" (which I have no reason to doubt) I kinda like that,


With a starting bid of Â£29.75 & a BIN of Â£50.43, I doubt it









Item 290147397422


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/117...01_19_66482.jpg


"Can you tell what the mod is...?"

No. And it's driving me mad. Please tell me, Mac...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the hand on the sub register at 6


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> >
> 
> 
> "Can you tell what the mod is...?"
> ...





pg tips said:


> the hand on the sub register at 6


Give the man a coconut


----------

